# Side light method for Charcoal smokers



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

This method works great and I use it in all my charcoal smokers. Similar to the minion method, except you are keeping all the energy from the fuel in the smoker and not loosing any of it by lighting the fuel outside the smoker.

Give the sidelight method a try. Works great with the WSM's and there's no wasting fuel. Had my 14.5" up to smoking temp in less than 10 minutes the other day and it was 14°f outside. For those that have never tried it you are missing out.

1. Fill charcoal ring with fuel and wood. Make sure one hole in ring is aligned with lower vent.

2. Put smoker together

3. Open all vents.

4. Light torch and place in one of lower vents.

5. Run the torch until your pit temp is 25°-30° degrees above your target temp. The pit temp will drop considerably.

6. If the pit temp settles 25° degrees or more below your desired  temp fire the torch again. If not let the pit com up by itself.

Slowly close one vent art a time. Always leave your exhaust wide open.

For higher temp smokes (above 300°), I will run the torch in more than one vent.

These were taken last summer:













29253374072_fd0685980d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


















29361278375_76be9ca77f_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


















29253415252_2993a3f2c4_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like a good idea Case!

I'll have to give it a try.

Al


----------



## ghoster (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks DS.  

How long do you find you need to burn the torch for? wondering how many starts you'd get out of the gas bottle.  it may be something to keep in mind for those (frequent) occasions that i find myself running behind schedule.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ghoster said:


> Thanks DS.
> 
> How long do you find you need to burn the torch for? wondering how many starts you'd get out of the gas bottle.  it may be something to keep in mind for those (frequent) occasions that i find myself running behind schedule.


Sorry for the late reply! I never got a notice from SMF!!!

Depending on the pit temp, I burn anywhere from 3 minutes-8 minutes usually. Never really added up how long it lasts. I've been using the same bottle for at least 6 months and I light my smokers 2-3 times a week.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I never got a notice from SMF!!!
> 
> Depending on the pit temp, I burn anywhere from 3 minutes-8 minutes usually. Never really added up how long it lasts. I've been using the same bottle for at least 6 months and I light my smokers 2-3 times a week.


Wow...That's more efficient than I thought it would be. Was thinking 15 minutes to get going so about 4 starts per tank. Cool idea...JJ


----------



## m00se (Mar 6, 2017)

Is that MAPP gas, dirtsailor?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

m00se said:


> Is that MAPP gas, dirtsailor?


In that picture yes. But I use whatever bottle I have. Currently using propane


----------



## m00se (Mar 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In that picture yes. But I use whatever bottle I have. Currently using propane


Right ok, thanks!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2017)

BernzOmatic = totally awesome tool.  Beside using it to fire up coals, I use mine to light pellets.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wow...That's more efficient than I thought it would be. Was thinking 15 minutes to get going so about 4 starts per tank. Cool idea...JJ



When it's really cold it takes 10-15, if I'm trying to get above 285.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2017)

The ring, the charcoal is sitting in....   is that a WOK stove top ring??  or a special add on from Weber ??


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 1, 2017)

That looks like a WSM 14.5 ring. Not sure it would all be same in a mini smokey joe build.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> The ring, the charcoal is sitting in....   is that a WOK stove top ring??  or a special add on from Weber ??



Dave that's the charcoal ring Weber has for the WSM's.  Not my favorite. I prefer the expanded metal ones I have built for my mini-WSM's. 

Main issue with the Weber ring is it is not fixed (I welded mine) to the charcoal grate. The two piece set up doesn't allow you to shake the ash.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 1, 2017)

IMG_20170801_185301.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 1, 2017





Just like the one I made and am using as we speak. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2017)

I need to make one of those briquette rings for my mini weber....


----------



## tunlvzn (Aug 3, 2017)

IMG_20170802_103854_01.jpg



__ tunlvzn
__ Aug 3, 2017


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2017)

This deserve a bump for anyone that didn't see it the first time . 
Works so good .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

Case I like the idea, and obviously it works since you've been doing it for over a year, but I would think one side of your cooker would be hotter then the other. Maybe not enough to make a difference.  

Chris.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 19, 2017)

Have to make sure your torch has a tip smaller than the damper holes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Case I like the idea, and obviously it works since you've been doing it for over a year, but I would think one side of your cooker would be hotter then the other. Maybe not enough to make a difference.
> 
> Chris.



I've been using the side light method for close to 5 years now. 

Yes like the snake method or Minion method the area that is lit produces more heat. This is not an issue for low and slow cooks where a diffuser is being used. For hot cooks where I don't use the diffuser I will light through two or three of the lower vents. The heat is then evened out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Have to make sure your torch has a tip smaller than the damper holes.



Not really...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 19, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 19, 2017)

Today I was in the GFS market looking at prices, I saw some stuff with the lighter fluid made by Sterno. Sterno gel for starting your charcoal that said it has no smell or taste.  Must be like Napalm.


----------



## fuzz415 (Nov 28, 2018)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This method works great and I use it in all my charcoal smokers. Similar to the minion method, except you are keeping all the energy from the fuel in the smoker and not loosing any of it by lighting the fuel outside the smoker.
> 
> Give the sidelight method a try. Works great with the WSM's and there's no wasting fuel. Had my 14.5" up to smoking temp in less than 10 minutes the other day and it was 14°f outside. For those that have never tried it you are missing out.
> 
> ...




resurrecting an old thread, just curious, is this method only good for the 14" wsm? I read that his method is primarily used for hot and fast cooks? if doing low and slow, continue to use the trusty ole minion method?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

fuzz415 said:


> resurrecting an old thread, just curious, is this method only good for the 14" wsm? I read that his method is primarily used for hot and fast cooks? if doing low and slow, continue to use the trusty ole minion method?



LAte response. I sure do use the side light method with the 18. Also used it with my UDS.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2020)

Glad this thread is coming back to life.   Tomorrow, I'm going to try this side light method in my WSM18.         Case, when you say diffuser, are you referring to the water pan?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Glad this thread is coming back to life.   Tomorrow, I'm going to try this side light method in my WSM18.         Case, when you say diffuser, are you referring to the water pan?



yes either the water pan or something in its place acting as a diffuser.


----------

